# new North Korean helicopter Frigates spotted



## CougarKing (17 May 2014)

This new class of frigates are also reportedly domestically built:



> *New North Korean Helicopter Frigates Spotted*
> 
> (38north.org)
> 15 May 2014
> ...


----------

